# DRAMATIC smokey look



## MrsPackMan (Jan 22, 2009)

I've been wanting to do this look for a while now but just haven't gotten around to doing it in a while. it used to be my old faithful date night/girl's night out look. its very sexy, mysterious, seductive.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Everytime i wear it i get lots of 'looks' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also did a tut on the look so check out my channel on YT! 

Let me know what ya'll think!!! 

all Mac products unless stated
FACE:
NC45 Studio Tech
NC42 concealer to highlight under eye
Slave to Love blush
NYC Sunset duo to contour

EYES:
Soft Ocher paint pot
Blackground paint pot
Carbon e/s
Smolder e/l

LIPS:
Hodgepodge l/l
Viva Glam 5 l/s


----------



## stronqerx (Jan 23, 2009)

soo sexy ! love this look


----------



## Suffragette (Jan 23, 2009)

Fantastic smoky eye!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 23, 2009)

SEXY and flawless! Like all your looks haha


----------



## MAC 101 (Jan 23, 2009)

Sexy and classy!!love your earrings in this look.


----------



## Meci (Jan 23, 2009)

LOVES IT!!! Good job chica!


----------



## MrsPackMan (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meci* 

 
_LOVES IT!!! Good job chica!_

 
MECI!!!  hey girl!!!  thanks!
check your email....i have a confession....LOL!


----------



## pharmchick60 (Jan 23, 2009)

Lovely


----------



## ohsoshy (Jan 23, 2009)

Ok reading is fundamental because I was getting ready to harass you to do a tut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This look is beautiful


----------



## shootout (Jan 23, 2009)

Absolutely amazing.
You're my new favorite on here.


----------



## Brittni (Jan 23, 2009)

You are f&cking flawless! Love it!!!!!


----------



## Briar (Jan 23, 2009)

Wowza!  You are gorgeous anyway, this look just adds icing to the cake.  Fantastic!


----------



## MrsPackMan (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shootout* 

 
_Absolutely amazing.
You're my new favorite on here._

 
AWWW THANKS!!!!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jan 23, 2009)

OMG This is so perfect!

I did a look like this today, but it wasn't as pretty as yours lol


----------



## ashpardesi (Jan 23, 2009)

Smokkkkkin Hotttttttttt!!


----------



## OliviaChristine (Jan 23, 2009)

Perfect smoky eye...love it!


----------



## minni4bebe (Jan 23, 2009)

omg sooo sexy!! why cant i ever get my smokey eye to look soooo good?


----------



## PinkPearl (Jan 23, 2009)

you are absolutely beautiful! i looove the brows!


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Jan 23, 2009)

Bravo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect


----------



## Kimmy4205 (Jan 23, 2009)

wow! that is perfect!


----------



## User35 (Jan 23, 2009)

I love the look....and for some reason Im obsessed with eyebrows ,and yours my dear are perfect!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Jan 23, 2009)

Wow, gorgeous smokey look! Really. I'm not usually a fan, but this is flawless. You are so pulled together!


----------



## gigiopolis (Jan 23, 2009)

Love it! I never tire of a good smokey eye.


----------



## masclet (Jan 23, 2009)

Really nice. I love this look. Your eyes are beautiful.


----------



## User49 (Jan 23, 2009)

This is gorgeous. I love smokey looks!


----------



## kimmy (Jan 23, 2009)

eee you have such a cute smile!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 23, 2009)

Fabulous!! This look is perfectly done! I love all your looks!! Beautiful!!

More, More!!!


----------



## MissResha (Jan 23, 2009)

hot as always, what kinda camera do you use?


----------



## wonderdust (Jan 23, 2009)

Gorgeous as always!!!!!!!


----------



## ratoo (Jan 23, 2009)

I love this look! and I love your hair!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jan 23, 2009)

Very hot! Love it!


----------



## n_c (Jan 23, 2009)

Can you get anymore gorgeous?! LOVE it


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 23, 2009)

your looks are always perfect...


----------



## AlliSwan (Jan 23, 2009)

gorrrrgeous!


----------



## diva32472 (Jan 23, 2009)

You look beautiful


----------



## shea_47 (Jan 23, 2009)

your looks are always gorgeous!! you have serious talent


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jan 23, 2009)

Wonderful smokey eyes!


----------



## neonbright (Jan 23, 2009)

You smokey eye look is too beautiful.


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm going to do this in brown... riiiiiiiiiight now!!!!!!!!!!!!! and cross my fingers it turns out half as good as yours!!!


----------



## MrsPackMan (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_hot as always, what kinda camera do you use?_

 
I use a Sony cybershot 7.2 megapixels.  its a few years old but it's still going hard!

THANKS YALL!!!!


----------



## x0besoz (Jan 24, 2009)

Great Smokey Eye!


----------



## Angel Of Moon (Jan 24, 2009)

im totally amazed... its SO DAMN pretty...
what a skills u have !!


----------



## nunu (Jan 24, 2009)

i love this! off to watch the tutorial.


----------



## natjotua (Jan 24, 2009)

i love how completely wearable ALL of your looks have been!!


----------



## akcmommy (Jan 24, 2009)

Absolutely GORGEOUS! I want to steal ur look!


----------



## Sushi. (Jan 24, 2009)

great look! and very nice photos! you have a talent


----------



## ilovegreen (Jan 24, 2009)

You look fabulous !


----------



## aziza (Jan 24, 2009)

I love that you used so few products! Lovely )


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jan 24, 2009)

very very sexy!!!  you rocked this look!!


----------



## kimmae17 (Jan 24, 2009)

wow you are beautiful! this is one of the best smokey eyes i have ever seen!!! and its amazing that you used so few products!!!


----------



## joey444 (Jan 24, 2009)

HOT HOT HOT!!  Love it!!  I also love your hair!


----------



## The_N (Jan 25, 2009)

you are so gorgeous! great job with the makeup! looks good!! =)


----------



## MACaholic76 (Jan 25, 2009)

This is s-t-u-n-n-i-n-g.


----------



## olddcassettes (Jan 25, 2009)

HOT!!! i love it


----------



## Juneplum (Jan 25, 2009)

fabulous!


----------



## nicoleh619 (Jan 26, 2009)

Gorgeous Look...so smokey and classy!!!! Oh did I mention flawless ;-)


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 26, 2009)

This look is so hot its on fire!


----------



## SexyKitty (Jan 26, 2009)

wow, i love this look! you did an amazing job! stunning!


----------



## CatsMeow (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow - every pic I've seen of your makeup looks breathtaking!


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 27, 2009)

Love it....you look amazing!


----------



## vocaltest (Jan 27, 2009)

i love smokey looks like this. i can't believe thats all you used on yours too! so pretty.


----------



## Willa (Jan 27, 2009)

I
Love
You
<3


----------



## devin (Jan 28, 2009)

this look is really hot!!! you look beautiful!


----------



## Yoana (Mar 10, 2009)

You look absolutely fabulous! I really envy your sultry eyes...


----------



## sn0wbunnie (Mar 11, 2009)

Lady, you are DROP DEAD gorgeous!


----------



## ahamoments (Mar 11, 2009)

You really rocked this look


----------



## gabi03 (Mar 11, 2009)

This is beautiful I love the look, and your hair!


----------



## florabundance (Mar 11, 2009)

gorgeous


----------



## animacani (Mar 11, 2009)

I love love loooooove this look! you *HAVE *to make a tutorial! Please? *puppyface*


----------



## aziajs (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_I love love loooooove this look! you *HAVE *to make a tutorial! Please? *puppyface*_

 
She has one:

YouTube - Dramatic Smokey Look


----------



## Asela88 (Mar 11, 2009)

I can never get my smokey eye to look as good as yours..Let alone you used 1 eyeshadow..its official..your my idol lol


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 11, 2009)

Wow, that's so great!!! I Love smokey Looks


----------



## luvmkup (Mar 11, 2009)

Love it. I can see why you get so many looks. Very simple, but beautiful.


----------



## Sushi. (Mar 11, 2009)

love it


----------

